# Horse size for driving!



## O So (Nov 22, 2010)

I was thinking, I do that a lot! LOL

I have been asking about gear and all, but forgot the most important thing! Can my guy even pull one? O So (last time I checked) is only 28 inches tall! He only weighs about 150lbs. Is he going to be to small for pulling a cart?

If not, my other question is on the hyper bike! I am really liking the looks of these. It also looks like it will fit what I want to do! I am going to be mainly doing dirt and trails with my driving! ( Someday down the road) Do you think he could handle pulling a hyper bike?

I may have an opportunity to get my choice of cart and possibly everything I need for driving! I have a car that a friend of ours really wants. I am thinking of trading the car for all the equipment for O So to drive, cart included! I just don't want to make the trade if O So is going to be to small to pull a cart!

If he is to small for actually pulling a cart, I still want to learn and teach him how to drive! Just so I can walk behind him! I think that would be fun in itself! NO, not going to roller blade behind him! LOL




Even walking behind him will make it nicer for the trails that we walk on now! Right now I walk ahead of him!

Thanks again for putting up with all my questions!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 22, 2010)

> If he is to small for actually pulling a cart, I still want to learn and teach him how to drive! Just so I can walk behind him! I think that would be fun in itself! ... Even walking behind him will make it nicer for the trails that we walk on now! Right now I walk ahead of him!


Kim, I gotta tell you that reading all the exclamation marks in your posts is exhausting!



Either you're just _really_ excited about O So or you need to turn down the sugar intake.





Teaching a horse to drive means to teach them to pull a cart. What you're talking about is ground-driving and yes, most any horse can learn that.





O So could certainly pull a Hyperbike easily (it's one word, the brand name of the cart is a Graham Carriage Works "Hyperbike") but it only weighs 30lbs. The bigger question is if he can pull an adult in the cart!



With the Hyperbike, almost certainly yes. With a regular cart it will be more difficult as they weigh much more than the 'Bike and you may have to special-order one that's small enough to fit him correctly and have good balance. Many 28" horses drive and do just fine though; it really depends on the horse. O So may be happier walking the trails with you instead.

Leia


----------



## O So (Nov 22, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Kim, I gotta tell you that reading all the exclamation marks in your posts is exhausting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Yah, I think it has become a habit for me to use the ! instead of a period. LOL Just did it there to and had to back up and change it to a period.

Thanks for the info. I weigh about 200 lbs. So with the bike, he would have to pull about 250 lbs. Less if I would just go on a diet! LOL

I don't mind special ordering a hyperbike if I have to. If all works out, and it is determined I could eventually use a hyperbike, I am going try to get it in the trade I mentioned above. So price would be kind of not an object. Even if I had to use a couple hundred out of my pocket. The majority would be the trade.


----------



## jleonard (Nov 22, 2010)

Didn't you say Oso is still young (2 was it?) if so he may still grow a bit.

The Hyperbike is NOT appropriate for breaking him in, so at least in the beginning he would have to be able to pull a heavier cart. I drive a 30" mare who has no problem pulling me in my EE, as well as another light adult when she is fit, and I know there are plenty of people out there that drive smaller horses.


----------



## O So (Nov 22, 2010)

jleonard said:


> Didn't you say Oso is still young (2 was it?) if so he may still grow a bit.
> 
> The Hyperbike is NOT appropriate for breaking him in, so at least in the beginning he would have to be able to pull a heavier cart. I drive a 30" mare who has no problem pulling me in my EE, as well as another light adult when she is fit, and I know there are plenty of people out there that drive smaller horses.


Yes, he is 2 and half. Will be 3 in April. He may have grown some more, but I haven't checked yet. LOL

Being a newbie to all of this I am going to find someone to teach me. That and also help me train O So. So we will not be learning on the Hyperbike. I was just going to hopefully get one as the "trade" for the car. Meaning I would order a custom made bike and the guy wanting my car would pay for it.

I realize I have a long way to go and so does O So. I was just thinking of the opportunity to get a Hyperbike for pretty much free! LOL I also wanted to make sure O So would be able to pull me and it before I did a trade. So if all goes how I would like, the Hyperbike will probably just be stored till me and O So are ready for it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 22, 2010)

O So said:


> I was just going to hopefully get one as the "trade" for the car. Meaning I would order a custom made bike and the guy wanting my car would pay for it.


Ah, I was wondering how that was going to work!





Leia


----------



## susanne (Nov 23, 2010)

I wish Sheri Hill would chime in about her tiny gelding, Spunky, who does just great zipping around cross country with a HyperBike. He's no more than 28 inches and doesn't have a problem.

Not to be overly cautious, but I really believe trail driving is best done with others -- if you were to get into trouble, have a wreck, etc., you don't want to be alone and far away from civilization.

Obviously, you can't take a passenger along in a HyperBike, and O So most likely couldn't pull a heavier cart with two people, so I really think you need to find a driving companion. It could be someone driving another horse, someone on foot, or even someone on a bicycle if that doesn't freak out your little guy.

If you drive alone, stick to an arena or somewhere with people nearby.


----------



## O So (Nov 23, 2010)

susanne said:


> I wish Sheri Hill would chime in about her tiny gelding, Spunky, who does just great zipping around cross country with a HyperBike. He's no more than 28 inches and doesn't have a problem.
> 
> Not to be overly cautious, but I really believe trail driving is best done with others -- if you were to get into trouble, have a wreck, etc., you don't want to be alone and far away from civilization.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern, but no need to be.



Only place I plan on driving is at the stables down the street! They are the one's that have the trails to ride on! We kind of have a code ( or what ever it is called, lol) , when someone is going out on the trails, they let another person know. That way if they don't return in a decent time, a search party is sent out.

It's going to be a while before I get to that stage anyway. I will be doing all my riding in an arena at first and will be training on a normal cart first! That is once I find someone to train me. I have been looking online but so far haven't had much luck for places around me. I still need to go talk to the stable people to see if they know someone though.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 23, 2010)

O So may grow some yet as well. My husband drives a 30" gelding and he is not a small man. This little guy did have to build some muscle and skill before he could really be said to handle it without any trouble at all but now that he has learned how to use himself and the muscles are fitter he never misses a beat. He and his brother of the same size will be driven as a pair beginning next summer( they've had several years of driving as singles now) and I have no doubt about their ability to draw the heavier wagon and a passenger or 2 when they are working together. My point of course is to save making your final decision about how O So will do as a driving horse for when he is finished growing and then let him tell you what he can handle.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 23, 2010)

we have a 29 inch gelding that drives. He is a seasoned show horse and was pretty easy to break although he still needs work on headset ect. All of that said my daughter is the only one who drives him she is about 97 lbs I being larger then that lol would not feel comfortable driving him but that is just me I have seen little horses with heavier people driving and then seemed to do just fine


----------



## Sandee (Nov 23, 2010)

My stallion is just under 32" and was "broke" with a Graber cart. He had to pull the trainer (who is near 6' and no light weight) up a hill every day when he was being trained and my boy is Lazy (that's a capital L for sure)!

That said, my sister drives a 28" stallion in a Houghton. She's only 5'4" and maybe 160 but Houghton's are not light weight carts. They are, however, well balanced so not much on the horse.

So you see, if you get a well balanced cart, I'd suggest the rubber tires, and staying on a nice driving surface until you and he are used to driving. Other than that, his size should not keep him from driving.


----------



## O So (Nov 23, 2010)

Sandee said:


> My stallion is just under 32" and was "broke" with a Graber cart. He had to pull the trainer (who is near 6' and no light weight) up a hill every day when he was being trained and my boy is Lazy (that's a capital L for sure)!
> 
> That said, my sister drives a 28" stallion in a Houghton. She's only 5'4" and maybe 160 but Houghton's are not light weight carts. They are, however, well balanced so not much on the horse.
> 
> So you see, if you get a well balanced cart, I'd suggest the rubber tires, and staying on a nice driving surface until you and he are used to driving. Other than that, his size should not keep him from driving.


Funny you mention the nice driving surface! I was talking with Bob over at GCW and he was telling me the same thing! He said, from what I told him about O So, is to start him off in a normal cart ( not a hpyerbike, which I knew already lol) and preferably keep him on pavement if not hard packed dirt. He was saying that because of a normal cart weighs more then a hyperbike. He thinks he would have no problem pulling the hyperbike on trails, but we all know I need to start on a normal cart firs.

I was trying to figure out where I would go to be on a hard surface, besides the stables dirt parking lot area. Then it dawned on me. I can take him to my hubby's work. He works at a tow yard that is all paved and has a ton of room to make turns and all. The nice thing is it is all fenced in too. So there will be know escapes if something goes wrong. Oh, and it is safe as far as junk laying around, there is none. It is a very clean yard.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 23, 2010)

O So said:


> Funny you mention the nice driving surface! I was talking with Bob over at Graham Carriage Works and he was telling me the same thing! He said, from what I told him about O So, is to start him off in a normal cart ( not a hpyerbike, which I knew already lol) and preferably keep him on pavement if not hard packed dirt. He was saying that because of a normal cart weighs more then a hyperbike. He thinks he would have no problem pulling the hyperbike on trails, but we all know I need to start on a normal cart firs.
> 
> I was trying to figure out where I would go to be on a hard surface, besides the stables dirt parking lot area. Then it dawned on me. I can take him to my hubby's work. He works at a tow yard that is all paved and has a ton of room to make turns and all. The nice thing is it is all fenced in too. So there will be know escapes if something goes wrong. Oh, and it is safe as far as junk laying around, there is none. It is a very clean yard.


A word of caution. I realize that many people drive on paved surfaces (like roads) but I have had my horses on my black-top driveway and they tend to slip if not careful. I have had my horses slip even while just leading them. If it's a little wet or their feet don't land just so they can go down. To have feet go out from under a well trained horse can be a problem. For it to happen to one not well trained it could be a catastrophe. My old gelding had his back feet go out from under him in our neighbor's driveway while in harness. He started scrabbling and got himself back up but it was a panicky moment and he's what you'd call a "rock-solid" horse.

I don't mean to discourage you but rather to make you aware of problems. Surprises aren't always a "good" thing; especially when you're driving a horse.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with Sandee, pavement is perhaps not what is wanted as a training surface IMO. Better a nice grass field with a firm soil so he can get traction but the wheels roll easily. Try to find a place where the soil is smooth not rough/bumpy and if that is fenced even better.


----------



## O So (Nov 23, 2010)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I agree with Sandee, pavement is perhaps not what is wanted as a training surface IMO. Better a nice grass field with a firm soil so he can get traction but the wheels roll easily. Try to find a place where the soil is smooth not rough/bumpy and if that is fenced even better.


The stable I go to has that type of ground (hard packed dirt). They are parking lots for when they have events. There is plenty of solid ground to work in, only bad thing is it is not fenced. The only fenced in areas are the arenas which are a sandy type material. Definitely not good for him to pull me in, well unless I can get a cart with atv tires!! LOL

I think I will worry about where, when we get to that point! Right now we have a lot of ground work and taking a bit to learn first. Right now I would just like to find someone that can teach me some stuff using their horses. Then we can work with O So once I get some training in on an experienced horse. I went by the stables today to ask about someone to train me, but my friend ( the lady that runs it) wasn't around. I will keep trying!!

I'm not sure how much help I will get right now anyway! Not the greatest weather to start learning something like this!

I'm kind of just doing my homework right now. That and thinking out loud. I really appreciate your guy's comments and concerns. It really helps a newbie see things they might not see. Like the pavement thing. I was thinking he would be fine as long as we were walking. Didn't think about him slipping!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 24, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, I think. I've been there...wanting to get started and all excited and possibly frustrated because the weather, the money factor, etc. is "holding" things up.

My advice is to read, Read, soak up all the knowledge you can and practice ground work with your horse. All the attention you can give him - grooming, messing with his feet, walking him (be mindful of teaching or using the whoa,walk, trot etc. when walking don't just stroll because whatever you do now IS training.), all helps him and you to bond and you'll have a much better horse in the spring when you can DO more. You can build trust now and that's a big plus in working with horses.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 24, 2010)

He will probably mature close to 30-31 inches, and that will be plenty big to pull a cart. don't let his size fool you...a good driving horse comes from the heart, as much as the size of the animal. I have had many full-sized driving horses with less "get up n go" than any of my miniatures.

The stallion (now gelding) in this picture is only 30", and 155 pounds. He is one of the toughest little nuts I have ever driven. We compete with all sizes here, no sanctioned shows to segregate us...and this lil guy has consistently beat the AMHR maxi minis...and that is INCLUDING games such as barrels and poles in the cart. (And for the first several years this was all in an EE cart!)


----------



## susanne (Nov 24, 2010)

If your cart is properly balanced, on level ground your horse will feel no more than 10 lbs on the tugs/shaft loops, no matter the weight of the cart. He WILL feel the weight when he starts and stops and when you go up and down hills (also when you get in and out of the cart). Pull a cart with your husband sitting in it to learn what your horse feels.

I'm a true believer in long hours of ground driving. I didn't have a cart until about a year after I started Mingus ground-driving. Granted, Mingus is an extremely intelligent and sensible horse, but I attribute a great deal of our success to a) months of ground-driving and b) a superlative trainer who coached me on training him (thank you again, Portia Kalinka!).


----------



## LazyRanch (Dec 4, 2010)

O So said:


> I was thinking, I do that a lot! LOL
> 
> I have been asking about gear and all, but forgot the most important thing! Can my guy even pull one? O So (last time I checked) is only 28 inches tall! He only weighs about 150lbs. Is he going to be to small for pulling a cart?


I just had an opportunity to set my Hyperbike to a friend's 29 inch. She just got him and he knows how to drive. She did get harness with him, but no cart, so she too wondered about the 'Bike. We had to go to the lowest callout (highest looking adjustment, but lowest set). I think the wee beastie thought he'd gone home to heaven - he has a heck of a trot and is murderous on cones! She stands about 5'8" tall, so when she drives, her feet are pretty far up on the shaft - and the horse.

The only thing you might have any sort of issue with is OMG, does the whole shebang move flipping quick, or what???My horse is 33" and he always feels quick on a turn. This little guy feels like he is going half again as fast.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 7, 2010)

We have just added a new little stallion who drives. He is a small 29.5 inches. I have broodmares that size, but they are bigger bodied and longer built. He was formerly owned and trained by the Amish. He was trained by a ten year old Amish boy and used as a "Amish School-bus" for several years. He pulled a wagon with 5 children in it, ten miles to school, stood hitched for hours, and drove them home. He seems to be very high on patience! I haven't driven him yet. I am moving him to a farm with an indoor, to be out of the weather a bit! By week-end I will have him hitched. I am quite a large woman, and this is great incentive for a diet! I will let you know how this goes.


----------

